# Συγκεντρωτική πελατών-προμηθευτών



## Elsa (Jan 8, 2009)

Αν είστε και σεις ξεχασιάρηδες κι αλλοπαρμένοι (όπως εγώ τελευταία) ίσως έχετε και σεις ξεχάσει την συγκεντρωτική κατάσταση πελατών-προμηθευτών έτους 2007. Θα ορκιζόμουν οτι την έχω δώσει αλλά με την ευκαιρία της αυριανής λήξης προθεσμίας υποβολής (μετά από πολλές παρατάσεις, απ' ότι κατάλαβα) κοίταξα και έντρομη διαπίστωσα οτι κάπως έγινε και μου διέφυγε! 
Με την ευκαιρία: Τα έσοδα που δεν υπόκεινται σε ΦΠΑ (και είναι άνω των 300€) μπαίνουν στην συγκεντωτική πελατών;


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 8, 2009)

Νομίζω ναι, δηλαδή είμαι σίγουρη. Επειδή ξέρω ότι οι ασφαλιστές που δεν υπόκεινται σε ΦΠΑ, πάλι δηλώνουν τα έσοδά τους στη συγκεντρωτική. Γιατί ο σκοπός της συγκεντρωτικής δεν είναι να ελέγξει την καταβολή του ΦΠΑ, αλλά να κάνει συγκριτικούς ελέγχους μεταξύ προμηθευτών-πελατών.


----------



## Elsa (Jan 8, 2009)

Λογικό, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------



## Zazula (Jan 8, 2009)

Ένα εξαίρετο άρθρο για τις Συγκεντρωτικές Καταστάσεις Τιμολογίων Πελατών Προμηθευτών θα βρείτε εδώ: http://www.taxheaven.gr/show_law.php?id=6424

Πάντως οι συναλλαγές που δεν καταχωρούνται (σύμφωνα με την ΠΟΛ.1163/30.6.1994) είναι οι ακόλουθες:
--- Δεν συμπεριλαμβάνονται οι λιανικές πωλήσεις ακόμη και εάν εκδοθεί τιμολόγιο προς ιδιώτη. Σε περίπτωση που έχει εκδοθεί τέτοιο τιμολόγιο, για λόγους συμφωνίας, μπορεί να αναγράφεται στο τέλος της συγκεντρωτικής κατάστασης, όχι όμως με τις συναλλαγές του Δημοσίου και των λοιπών προσώπων μη κερδοσκοπικού χαρακτήρα.
--- το ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα (ΔΕΗ), 
--- νερό (ΕΥΔΑΠ και λοιποί δημοσίου χαρακτήρα φορείς), 
--- τηλεπικοινωνίες (μόνο ΟΤΕ), 
--- ταχυδρομικά τέλη (ΕΛ.ΤΑ.), 
--- φορτωτικές Ο.Σ.Ε., 
--- αποδείξεις ΚΤΕΛ, 
--- συνδρομές σε εφημερίδες και περιοδικά - επαγγελματικές οργανώσεις,
--- κοινόχρηστες δαπάνες, 
--- ενοίκια ακινήτων,
--- πάρκινγκ επαγγελματικών αυτοκινήτων, 
--- διόδια, 
--- έξοδα κίνησης προσωπικού και εισιτήρια μεταφορικών μέσων.
--- Επίσης, δεν θα υποβάλλονται στοιχεία για τα τιμολόγια αγοράς αγαθών από μη υπόχρεους σε έκδοση στοιχείων (π.χ. Δημόσιοι Υπάλληλοι) καθώς και τα τιμολόγια που εκδόθηκαν προς πρόσωπα που αρνήθηκαν να εκδώσουν τιμολόγιο ή εξέδωσαν τιμολόγιο με ανακριβές περιεχόμενο. 
--- H συνολική αξία των τόκων καταθέσεων που χορηγούν οι τράπεζες, καθώς και η συνολική αξία των τόκων και των προμηθειών που χορηγούν σε άλλες τράπεζες ή λαμβάνουν από αυτές ή από άλλους επιτηδευματίες
--- Η συνολική αξία των τόκων και προμηθειών που καταβάλλουν σε τράπεζες ή λαμβάνουν από αυτές οι επιτηδευματίες και τα πρόσωπα των παραγράφων 3 και 4 του άρθρου 2 του Κ.Β.Σ. 
--- Η συνολική αξία των αποδείξεων πώλησης αεροπορικών εισιτηρίων (δηλαδή η συνολική αξία του εσόδου ή της δαπάνης των λιανικών ή των χονδρικών αυτών συναλλαγών κατά περίπτωση στα αντίστοιχα πεδία.
--- Επίσης σύμφωνα με την *1051647/337/0015/23.10.2007* διευκρινίστηκε ότι στις συγκεντρωτικές καταστάσεις πελατών προμηθευτών δεν περιλαμβάνονται οι λογαριασμοί διοδίων.

_Σημ._ Τα ασφάλιστρα συμπεριλαμβάνονται στις συγκεντρωτικές καταστάσεις διότι από τις διατάξεις δεν προβλέπεται η εξαίρεσή τους.


----------



## Elsa (Jan 8, 2009)

Ουφ! Το 'κανα!


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 3, 2010)

Επειδή πλησιάζει πάλι (μετά από την παράταση) η ημερομηνία υποβολής των συγκεντρωτικών.
Και παρόλο τις υποβάλλω εδώ και πολλά χρόνια -- ξεκινώντας από τις χειρόγραφες, μετά περνώντας στην ηλεκτρονική υποβολή ονλάιν, και τώρα φτάνοντας στο προγραμματάκι που κατεβάζεις από το taxis για να τις συμπληρώσεις, εξακολουθώ να έχω μια απορία:

Στο σημείο που λέει "έτος που αφορούν τα στοιχεία", θα γράψουμε 2009 (δηλαδή το φορολογικό έτος) ή 2008 (δηλαδή το πραγματικό έτος που έγιναν αυτές οι συναλλαγές;)







Η απορία μου αφορά ειδικά αυτό το προγραμματάκι, γιατί όταν γινόταν η ηλεκτρονική υποβολή ονλάιν, δεν υπήρχε τέτοιο τετραγωνάκι για συμπλήρωση, ήταν προσυμπληρωμένο από το πρόγραμμα.


----------



## Count Baltar (Jan 3, 2010)

Δες τι έβαλες πέρυσι και βάλε το επόμενο! Δεν τύπωσες την περυσινή φόρμα προτού κάνεις την υποβολή;


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 3, 2010)

Μα ποιος σού είπε ότι πέρυσι έβαλα το σωστό; Και πέρυσι είχα την ίδια απορία, αλλά δεν είχα ρωτήσει τότε. Φέτος αποφάσισα να ρωτήσω και να βεβαιωθώ.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 4, 2010)

Update μετά από ερώτηση σε λογιστή σήμερα το πρωί:

Το "Έτος που αφορούν τα στοιχεία" είναι το έτος που εκδόθηκαν τα στοιχεία, όχι το οικονομικό έτος στο οποίο υποβάλλεται η δήλωση. Συγκεκριμένα, αφού οι συναλλαγές έγιναν το 2008, θα βάλουμε 2008 και όχι 2009.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 8, 2010)

Σύμφωνα με τον νέο φορολογικό νόμο ορίστηκε ως μόνιμη ημερομηνία υποβολής των συγκεντρωτικών η 26η Ιουνίου. Δεν ξέρω αν έχει δοθεί καμιά παράταση για φέτος.
http://www.taxheaven.gr/laws/circular/view/id/6424


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 18, 2010)

Δόθηκε. Δείτε εδώ.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 18, 2010)

Πολύ ωραία, ευχαριστούμε, Κόμη. 
Ας δώσω εδώ τις ημερομηνίες λοιπόν:

*Παράταση για συγκεντρωτικές καταστάσεις πελατών-προμηθευτών έτους 2009*
Με απόφαση του υπουργού Οικονομικών η υποβολή των συγκεντρωτικών καταστάσεων πελατών προμηθευτών ΚΒΣ του έτους 2009 παρατείνεται ως εξής: 
 


Μέχρι 26 Αυγούστου για τους υπόχρεους που ο ΑΦΜ τους λήγει στο 1, 2, 3.
Μέχρι 30 Αυγούστου για τους υπόχρεους που ο ΑΦΜ τους λήγει στο 4, 5, 6.
Μέχρι 3 Σεπτεμβρίου για τους υπόχρεους που ο ΑΦΜ τους λήγει στο 7, 8, 9.
Μέχρι 6 Σεπτεμβρίου για τους υπόχρεους που ο ΑΦΜ τους λήγει στο 0.
 Σε περίπτωση γενικής ή τοπικής αργίας, ή τοπικά μη εργάσιμης ημέρας οι παραπάνω προθεσμίες των παραγράφων 1, 2 και 3 μετακυλίονται ανάλογα.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 19, 2010)

*Νέα παράταση*

Παρατείνονται οι προθεσμίες υποβολής συγκεντρωτικών καταστάσεων του κώδικα βιβλίων και στοιχείων από τις επιχειρήσεις για τις συναλλαγές που πραγματοποιήθηκαν το 2009, με απόφαση του υπουργείου Οικονομικών.

Οι νέες ημερομηνίες που προβλέπονται είναι οι εξής:



 Mέχρι τις 20 Σεπτεμβρίου για τους υπόχρεους με ΑΦΜ που λήγει στο 1,2,3,
 

Mέχρι τις 23 Σεπτεμβρίου για του υπόχρεους με ΑΦΜ που λήγει στο 4,5,6
 

Mέχρι τις 27 Σεπτεμβρίου για όσους έχουν ΑΦΜ που λήγει στο 7,8,9,
 

Mέχρι τις 30 Σεπτεμβρίου για όσους έχουν ΑΦΜ που λήγει στο 0.
Τώρα μας το λένε; Εγώ την υπέβαλα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 19, 2010)

Καλά κι εσύ, περίμενες ότι δεν θα αλλάξουν οι ημερομηνίες και θα παραλαμβάνουν αυγουστιάτικα;


----------



## daeman (Aug 19, 2010)

Επειδή εμείς ξεροσταλιάζουμε, τα μπάνια του λαού τα ξεχνάμε...


----------



## Elsa (Aug 20, 2010)

Έτσι που το πάνε, θα την ξεχάσω στο τέλος!


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 20, 2010)

Μα δεν παραλαμβάνουν τίποτα, μέσω Ίντερνετ γίνεται.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 30, 2014)

Για τις τελευταίες εξελίξεις, βλ. http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...ες-από-το-2014&p=210849&viewfull=1#post210849.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 4, 2014)

*Κάθε μήνα η υποβολή στοιχείων για συναλλαγές*

Πάνω από 1 εκατ. ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες, επιτηδευματίες και αγρότες θα πρέπει να προστρέξουν σε φοροτεχνικό για να μπορέσουν να ανταποκριθούν στις αυξημένες φορολογικές υποχρεώσεις τους.

Πλέον κάθε μήνα υποχρεούνται να υποβάλλουν ηλεκτρονικά στο Taxisnet τα στοιχεία για όλες τις συναλλαγές τους, ακόμη και του ενός ευρώ.

Θα υπάρξει μια μεταβατική περίοδος τεσσάρων μηνών. *Αυτό σημαίνει ότι οι ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες μπορούν να υποβάλουν μέχρι τον Μάιο τα στοιχεία για τα τιμολόγιά τους που αφορούν στους τέσσερις πρώτους μήνες του έτους.*

Η ηλεκτρονική εφαρμογή για την υποβολή των συγκεντρωτικών καταστάσεων άνοιξε από χθες στη ΓΓΠΣ, ενώ προβλέπονται τα εξής:

Κάθε φυσικό πρόσωπο με εισόδημα από επιχειρηματική δραστηριότητα, κάθε νομικό πρόσωπο και νομική οντότητα, καθώς και οι αγρότες που υπάγονται στο άρθρο 41 του Κώδικα ΦΠΑ υποβάλλουν καταστάσεις φορολογικών στοιχείων, πελατών και προμηθευτών, για τα εκδοθέντα και τα ληφθέντα φορολογικά στοιχεία, αποκλειστικά ηλεκτρονικά, ανεξάρτητα από τον τρόπο έκδοσης αυτών (μηχανογραφικά ή χειρόγραφα).

Στις καταστάσεις καταχωρίζονται:


Ο ΑΦΜ του πελάτη ή του προμηθευτή.
Το πλήθος των εκδοθέντων και ληφθέντων φορολογικών στοιχείων.
Η αξία της συναλλαγής, προ ΦΠΑ.
Ο ΦΠΑ που επιβαρύνει τη συναλλαγή.
Η ένδειξη για το εάν ο αντισυμβαλλόμενος είναι υπόχρεο πρόσωπο (μόνο για τους προμηθευτές).

Στην κατάσταση πελατών καταχωρίζονται ανά ΑΦΜ αντισυμβαλλομένου, με μία κατ' ελάχιστο εγγραφή, κατά περίπτωση:


Τα τιμολόγια και κάθε έγγραφο που υπέχει θέση τιμολογίου, πλην πιστωτικών, που αφορούν συναλλαγές με πρόσωπα που διαθέτουν στο εσωτερικό της χώρας ΑΦΜ.
Τα πιστωτικά τιμολόγια.


Επίσης καταχωρίζονται συγκεντρωτικά (καθαρή αξία), χωρίς αναγραφή του ΑΦΜ του αντισυμβαλλομένου:


Τα στοιχεία λιανικών συναλλαγών, με μια εγγραφή ανά αριθμό μητρώου ΦΤΜ.
Τα λοιπά μηχανογραφικά ή χειρόγραφα εκδιδόμενα στοιχεία λιανικών συναλλαγών, συμψηφισμένα με τις αποδείξεις επιστροφής, με μια εγγραφή.

Στην κατάσταση προμηθευτών καταχωρίζονται ανά ΑΦΜ αντισυμβαλλόμενου, με μία κατ' ελάχιστο εγγραφή αναλόγως παραστατικά αγορών αγαθών ή υπηρεσιών.

Οι καταστάσεις των φορολογικών στοιχείων υποβάλλονται ηλεκτρονικά ως εξής:

Από τον εκδότη μηνιαίως, ανεξαρτήτως κατηγορίας των τηρούμενων βιβλίων του (απλογραφικά ή διπλογραφικά) ή της απαλλαγής του από τήρηση και το αργότερο τρεις ημέρες πριν από τη λήξη της προθεσμίας υποβολής της περιοδικής δήλωσης ΦΠΑ για τους τηρούντες διπλογραφικά βιβλία.

Από τον λήπτη μέχρι τη λήξη της προθεσμίας υποβολής της περιοδικής δήλωσης που αφορούν (μήνα ή τρίμηνο) και εφόσον δεν υπάρχει υποχρέωση υποβολής περιοδικής δήλωσης, μέχρι την εικοστή ημέρα του μήνα που ακολουθεί τη λήξη κάθε ημερολογιακού εξάμηνου που αφορούν.

Λογαριασμοί ΔΕΚΟ: Καταχωρίζονται συγκεντρωτικά, χωρίς αναγραφή του ΑΦΜ του αντισυμβαλλομένου, ληφθέντα παραστατικά που έχουν εκδοθεί στο όνομα τρίτου προσώπου (π.χ. λογαριασμοί ΔΕΗ, ΕΥΔΑΠ κ.λπ.), στις καταστάσεις του προσώπου που αφορά πραγματικά η δαπάνη ή που αφορούν αγορές αγαθών ή λήψεις υπηρεσιών και έχουν εκδοθεί στοιχεία λιανικής.

Πηγή: _Έθνος_


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 4, 2014)

Είναι ασύλληπτο αυτό, και δεν ξέρω αν το έχει σκεφτεί κανένα άλλο υπουργείο οικονομικών στον κόσμο. Δηλαδή, κάθε μήνα θα αντιγράφουμε το περιεχόμενο των βιβλίων μας εσόδων-εξόδων στην εφαρμογή του υπουργείου. Απλώς θα μας κάνουν τη χάρη να καταχωρούμε συγκεντρωτικά τις συναλλαγές με κάθε ΑΦΜ πελάτη ή προμηθευτή.


----------



## rogne (Feb 4, 2014)

Είναι προφανές ότι έχουμε το πιο DIY κράτος/Υπ.Οικ. στον κόσμο...


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 4, 2014)

Να διευκρινίσουμε πάντως ότι εμείς με τα βιβλία Β' Κατηγορίας θα υποβάλουμε κάθε μήνα μόνο τους πελάτες μας. Τους προμηθευτές μας μάς κάνουν τη χάρη να τους υποβάλλουμε κάθε τρίμηνο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 16, 2015)

*Παράταση συγκεντρωτικών καταστάσεων έως 2 Μαρτίου 2015*

[16.01.2015]

ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΑ
ΥΠΟΥΡΓΕΙΟ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΩΝ
ΓΕΝΙΚΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΕΙΑ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΩΝ ΕΣΟΔΩΝ

Αθήνα, 15 Ιανουαρίου 2015 

ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ

ΠΑΡΑΤΑΣΗ ΥΠΟΒΟΛΗΣ ΤΩΝ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΕΩΝ ΦΟΡΟΛΟΓΙΚΩΝ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΩΝ ΗΜΕΡΟΛΟΓΙΑΚΟΥ ΕΤΟΥΣ 2014

Με σκοπό τη διευκόλυνση των πολιτών η Γενική Γραμματέας Δημοσίων Εσόδων, Κατερίνα Σαββαΐδου, εξέδωσε απόφαση με την οποία δόθηκε παράταση στην υποβολή των καταστάσεων φορολογικών στοιχείων του ημερολογιακού έτους 2014, η οποία επρόκειτο να λήξει στο τέλος Ιανουαρίου 2015. 

Ειδικότερα, οι καταστάσεις όλων των τριμήνων του 2014 θα υποβάλλονται ανά τρίμηνο μέχρι και 2 Μαρτίου 2015. 

Επισημαίνεται ότι οι τροποποιητικές καταστάσεις για τη διόρθωση αποκλίσεων των υποβληθέντων στοιχείων θα υποβάλλονται μέχρι το τέλος Απριλίου 2015.


Πηγή: _Taxheaven_


----------



## Zazula (Feb 24, 2015)

*Παράταση συγκεντρωτικών καταστάσεων πελατών - προμηθευτών έτους 2014 μέχρι 30/09/2015*

ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΑ
ΥΠΟΥΡΓΕΙΟ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΩΝ
ΓΕΝΙΚΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΕΙΑ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΩΝ ΕΣΟΔΩΝ


Αθήνα, 20 Φεβρουαρίου 2015 

ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ

ΠΑΡΑΤΑΣΗ ΤΩΝ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΕΩΝ ΠΕΛΑΤΩΝ-ΠΡΟΜΗΘΕΥΤΩΝ ΕΤΟΥΣ 2014

Με σκοπό την ελάφρυνση του φόρτου εργασίας των λογιστών, η Γενική Γραμματέας Δημοσίων Εσόδων ανακοινώνει ότι θα δοθεί παράταση έως την *30 Σεπτεμβρίου 2015 *των καταστάσεων πελατών-προμηθευτών του έτους 2014. 

Αναφορικά με τις καταστάσεις πελατών – προμηθευτών έτους 2015, ανακοινώνεται ότι η Γενική Γραμματεία Δημοσίων Εσόδων θα προβεί κατόπιν συνεργασίας και διαβούλευσης με όλα τα σωματεία των λογιστών, σε βελτιώσεις του τρόπου υποβολής των εν λόγω καταστάσεων προκειμένου να μειωθεί το διοικητικό κόστος στις επιχειρήσεις και να διευκολυνθεί το έργο των λογιστών.


----------



## rogne (Oct 22, 2015)

Μιας και, απ' όσο ξέρω, η τελευταία προθεσμία για τις συγκεντρωτικές του 2014 είναι η 30ή Οκτωβρίου, υποψιάζεται κανείς/καμία γιατί το Taxis μού εμφανίζει την υποβολή ως "μη επιτρεπτή" καθότι "εκπρόθεσμη"; Συμβαίνει μάλιστα εδώ και πάνω από ένα μήνα αυτό...


----------



## oliver_twisted (Oct 22, 2015)

Υπάρχει περίπτωση μέχρι 30 Σεπτεμβρίου να ήταν η προθεσμία υποβολής των αρχικών δηλώσεων και 30 Οκτωβρίου των διορθωτικών;


----------



## rogne (Oct 22, 2015)

Τι να πω, δεν το έχω δει πουθενά αυτό. Πάντως το μήνυμα μού έβγαινε ήδη από τα μέσα Σεπτέμβρη.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Oct 22, 2015)

Θα πάρω τον λογιστή μου τηλέφωνο μόλις ξυπνήσει η μικρή και λήξει το ησυχαστήριο να ρωτήσω.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Oct 22, 2015)

Λοιπόν, πήρα τηλέφωνο και μου είπε ότι, πράγματι, η οριστική ημερομηνία εμπρόσθεσμης υποβολής είναι η 30η Οκτωβρίου, και ότι την πήρε και άλλος τηλέφωνο με το ίδιο θέμα με εσένα, Rogne, και άρα πρέπει να είναι κάποιο σφάλμα του συστήματος. Τώρα, πώς εξηγείται τέτοιο σφάλμα διαρκείας, τι να σου πω... Δεν ξέρω, με αγχώσατε, αύριο θα προσπαθήσω κι εγώ για περιοδική ΦΠΑ και βλέπουμε.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 22, 2015)

Εγώ έχω αφήσει πλέον στον λογιστή όλες αυτές τις δουλειές, αλλά έμαθα ότι πλέον δηλώνονται όλα τα τιμολόγια και όχι μόνο τα άνω των 300 ευρώ όπως ήταν παλιά. Το ξέρετε, φαντάζομαι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 22, 2015)

Δεν είμαι καθόλου βέβαιος ότι ισχύει αυτό, Άλεξ.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 22, 2015)

Το άκουσα από δύο πηγές, τον Ζάζουλα και τον λογιστή μου.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Oct 22, 2015)

Επιβεβαιώνω, γιατί είχα χάσει ένα τιμολόγιο 20 ευρώ από ένα τυπογραφείο που είχα τυπώσει κάτι επαγγελματικές κάρτες και έτρεχα στο τυπογραφείο να το βρω για τη δήλωση.


----------



## rogne (Oct 22, 2015)

oliver_twisted said:


> Λοιπόν, πήρα τηλέφωνο και μου είπε ότι, πράγματι, η οριστική ημερομηνία εμπρόσθεσμης υποβολής είναι η 30η Οκτωβρίου, και ότι την πήρε και άλλος τηλέφωνο με το ίδιο θέμα με εσένα, Rogne, και άρα πρέπει να είναι κάποιο σφάλμα του συστήματος. Τώρα, πώς εξηγείται τέτοιο σφάλμα διαρκείας, τι να σου πω... Δεν ξέρω, με αγχώσατε, αύριο θα προσπαθήσω κι εγώ για περιοδική ΦΠΑ και βλέπουμε.



Μαθαίνω ότι απλώς έχει καταργηθεί το έντυπο Δ1 για τις συγκεντρωτικές και τους έχει ξεμείνει η φόρμα στο σύστημα... Μόνο το ΜΥΦ ισχύει πλέον. Ευχαριστώ για τον κόπο, Όλι.

ΥΓ. Και, παρεμπιπτόντως, κάποια στιγμή μέσα στη μέρα δούλεψε το Taxis και την υπέβαλα την περιοδική.


----------



## rogne (Oct 29, 2015)

*Παράταση υποβολής καταστάσεων φορολογικών στοιχείων 2014*
[29.10.2015]

ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΑ
ΥΠΟΥΡΓΕΙΟ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΩΝ
ΓΕΝΙΚΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΕΙΑ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΩΝ ΕΣΟΔΩΝ

Αθήνα, 29 Οκτωβρίου 2015

ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ
ΠΑΡΑΤΑΣΗ ΥΠΟΒΟΛΗΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΕΩΝ ΦΟΡΟΛΟΓΙΚΩΝ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΩΝ 2014

Για τη διευκόλυνση των φορολογουμένων υπεγράφη απόφαση σύμφωνα με την οποία η υποβολή καταστάσεων φορολογικών στοιχείων ημερολογιακού έτους 2014 παρατείνεται μέχρι την 30η Νοεμβρίου 2015. Κατά συνέπεια, ειδικά για τη διόρθωση των αποκλίσεων στα υποβληθέντα στοιχεία προμηθευτών για το ημερολογιακό έτος 2014, θα υποβάλλονται τροποποιητικές δηλώσεις μέχρι και 31/12/2015.

Τέλος, για το ημερολογιακό έτος 2015, οι ως άνω καταστάσεις θα υποβληθούν μέχρι και 30/09/2016, ενώ οι τροποποιητικές δηλώσεις μέχρι και 30/11/2016.

http://www.taxheaven.gr/news/news/view/id/25971


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 29, 2015)

Ο λογιστής μου έχει έτοιμη τη δήλωση εδώ κι έξι μήνες, αλλά δεν την υποβάλλει επειδή κάθε φορά «θα δοθεί παράταση μωρέ, μέχρι να καταργηθεί αυτή η βλακεία». Μέχρι στιγμής κερδίζει, να δούμε πότε θα χάσω εγώ...


----------



## rogne (Nov 27, 2015)

Άλλος ένας μήνας παράταση για τη συγκεντρωτική του '14, όπως μαθαίνω. Δρ., ο λογιστής σου συνεχίζει να κερδίζει...


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 27, 2015)

Ε, δεν την καταργούν κιόλας να τελειώνουμε, πια;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 27, 2015)

rogne said:


> Άλλος ένας μήνας παράταση για τη συγκεντρωτική του '14, όπως μαθαίνω. Δρ., ο λογιστής σου συνεχίζει να κερδίζει...


Πάντως αυτή τη φορά τα χρειάστηκε πραγματικά. Προχτές πέρασε από το σπίτι και πήρε τους φακέλους «για να τους κοιτάξει το βράδυ» (άρα δεν είχε έτοιμη τη δήλωση εδώ και έξι μήνες... γκρρρ).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 27, 2015)

oliver_twisted said:


> Ε, δεν την καταργούν κιόλας να τελειώνουμε, πια;


Προχτές διάβαζα ένα άρθρο στο Taxheaven από το οποίο κατάλαβα ότι το μεγάλο πρόβλημα δεν είναι τόσο στην υποβολή των συγκεντρωτικών. Το μεγάλο γέλιο θα είναι όταν θα προκύψουν ασυμβατότητες στην ηλεκτρονική αντιπαραβολή και θα κληθούν όλοι να κάνουν διορθώσεις και επανυποβολές...

Εγώ π.χ. διαπίστωσα στο ξεφύλλισμα των φακελωμένων τιμολογίων ότι, τρέχα γύρευε πώς, μάλλον το είχε καρφιτσώσει λάθος η ταμίας, η δεύτερη σελίδα ενός τιμολογίου που είχα πάρει από μεγάλη εταιρεία χαρτικών (και έχω περάσει κανονικά στα βιβλία μου) δεν ήταν η δεύτερη σελίδα του δικού μου τιμολογίου (ευτελούς συνολικής αξίας) αλλά το (επίσης ευτελούς αξίας) τιμολόγιο μιας παντελώς άγνωστης εταιρείας κάπου στην άλλη άκρη της Αθήνας. Τρέχα γύρευε δηλαδή.


----------



## rogne (Nov 27, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το μεγάλο γέλιο θα είναι όταν θα προκύψουν ασυμβατότητες στην ηλεκτρονική αντιπαραβολή και θα κληθούν όλοι να κάνουν διορθώσεις και επανυποβολές...



Μήπως το ακόμα μεγαλύτερο γέλιο είναι στην ιδέα ότι θα γίνει ποτέ ηλεκτρονική αντιπαραβολή; Γιατί εδώ με την υποβολή μόνο, και δεν... Μαθαίνω επίσης ότι μεγάλες, έως και πολύ μεγάλες εταιρείες δεν έχουν μπει ακόμα στον κόπο να υποβάλουν τίποτα σχετικό για το '14 (για το '15 δεν το συζητάμε καν).


----------



## Ulkomaalainen (Jan 4, 2016)

Νομίζω ότι τα έχω κι επισήμως χαμένα. Σε ό,τι αφορά τις συγκεντρωτικές είχα να ασχοληθώ από πέρυσι τέτοια εποχή περίπου νομίζω που έκανα για όλο το 2014. Από τα μέσα της χρονιάς περιμένω να ανοίξει η εφαρμογή για τη Δ1 για να υποβάλλω για όλο το 2015 κι εδώ και 4 μέρες ακριβώς (μόλις μπήκαμε στο '16) μου λέει ότι δεν επιτρέπεται εκπρόθεσμη υποβολή ενώ η διορία λήγει στις 30/09/16. Καταργήθηκε και πρέπει να ασχοληθώ με αυτό το τέρας που λέγεται ΜΥΦ; Καλά μαθαίνω ή δε με αφορά που όλο κι όλο ένα τιμολόγιο κόβω στην εταιρεία μου το μήνα (διαφωτιστικά το χρησιμοποιώ αυτό όχι για να μου κάνει σκόντο το κράτος); Και τώρα τι; Πρέπει να κάνω 12 ΜΥΦ για όλο το '15 συν μία για τον τρέχοντα μήνα στο τέλος του; Να φρικάρω ή ακόμα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 4, 2016)

Σε παραπέμπω στα #36-#39 πιο πάνω, με την υποσημείωση ότι ο λογιστής μου εξακολουθεί να κερδίζει και εγώ έχω πάψει να ασχολούμαι.


----------



## Ulkomaalainen (Jan 4, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Σε παραπέμπω στα #36-#39 πιο πάνω, με την υποσημείωση ότι ο λογιστής μου εξακολουθεί να κερδίζει και εγώ έχω πάψει να ασχολούμαι.



Τα διάβασα όλα πριν σας πρήξ... ρωτήσω, αλλά θα τα ξαναδιαβάσω μπας και βγάλω άκρη. Παναΐα μ', όμως... Ευχαριστώ!

Υ.Γ. Πάσα προσφορά γνώμης δεκτή απ' όσους ίσως να γνωρίζουν κάτι παραπάνω, σου έρχεται να κλάψεις.


----------

